# Did Jesus Baptize the twelve?



## Repre5entYHWH

does any one know if Jesus baptized the twelve, namely Judas Iscariot? 

if not would he have had to have given consent to his baptism? 

if so this would throw a wretch in credobaptism, us being infallible baptize people not knowing their hearts but Jesus infallibly knows the heart and Judas should not have been baptized if it were believers baptism.

i'm not throwing rocks at credos, im trying to work out the issues myself and am stuck in between.


----------



## jogri17

The text specifically mentions on occasions that Jesus never baptized (His disciples did). His ministry was not that of Baptism.


----------



## Peairtach

As to His human nature Jesus didn't know everything, but what was revealed to Him by the Spirit from His divine nature; what He needed to know supernaturally to carry out His mission E.g. Mark 6:38; Mark 9:21; John 11:34.

The Scriptures say that Jesus didn't baptise with water but His disciples did.
(John 4:2) But presumably it was with Christ's consent, unless He wasn't there at the time.

I assume most/all of the disciples were baptised by John the Baptist, unless some like Judas - who was the only disciple from Judea rather than Galilee - became a follower of Christ after John's ministry.

Did Jesus know what Judas was from the beginning? 

I had this discussion with my minister and he said that it would mean that Jesus made a mistake in accepting Judas, implying that this would be unacceptable doctrinally. I said that not all mistakes involved the commission of sin.

The doctrine of the two natures of Christ and the fact that Christ's human nature wasn't omniscient is a great deep.

I don't think credos pretend to be infallible in knowing certainly that someone is a believer. They may say that someone they baptised who turned out to be reprobate was never in the Covenant at all in any sense - not even legally and outwardly - and they just made an honest mistake as Philip apparently did with Simon Magus (Acts 8:9-24)


----------



## JML

Richard Tallach said:


> Did Jesus know what Judas was from the beginning?
> 
> I had this discussion with my minister and he said that it would mean that Jesus made a mistake in accepting Judas, implying that this would be unacceptable doctrinally. I said that not all mistakes involved the commission of sin.
> 
> The doctrine of the two natures of Christ and the fact that Christ's human nature wasn't omniscient is a great deep.




Jesus knew one of the 12 would betray him. There is OT prophecy concerning this. The prophecy had to be fulfilled. I believe He knew it was Judas but even if someone doesn't believe this, the conclusion that Christ made a mistake is faulty because Jesus for sure knew that one of those whom He had chosen would betray Him. That is an OT fact. So He did not make a mistake. Sorry.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

It is likely that Jesus' disciples were baptised by John the Baptist. If we needed to know then we would have been told for sure.


----------



## Peairtach

*Quote from John Lanier*
_Jesus knew one of the 12 would betray him. There is OT prophecy concerning this. The prophecy had to be fulfilled. I believe He knew it was Judas but even if someone doesn't believe this, the conclusion that Christ made a mistake is faulty because Jesus for sure knew that one of those whom He had chosen would betray Him. That is an OT fact. So He did not make a mistake. Sorry._

You're quite right to make an issue of this. I now think that it would be presumptious to say that Jesus made a mistake, even an honest mistake. It is mysterious that he chose Judas as a disciple if He knew he was going to sin and betray Him, but we're not told in Scripture that it was a mistake, and you're right to point out the prophecies of betrayal in connection with this.

We should fear to tread where the Scriptures are silent, and we're never told that our Lord made a mistake - or had any illnesses (a slightly different subject) - but that He was tempted in all ways like us and yet was without sin (Hebrews 4:15).

We should tread carefully regarding some of these difficult areas surrounding our Lord's full humanity and full deity.


----------

